# Introducing Myself



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum. I came here hoping to gather wisdom from others, and maybe pass along lessons I've learned along the way. I've been divorced for just over a year, and I guess I'm still in recovery mode. I hope to get to know some of you, and look forward to some insightful discussions.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome to TAM. When you feel ready you can post on any thread or start a new one yourself.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I like your hat @jenny_1 
Welcome to tam.


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

Andy1001 said:


> I like your hat @jenny_1
> Welcome to tam.


Thanks!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

jenny_1 said:


> Thanks!


Welcome to TAM!
Isn’t that the official garb of the “Red Hat Purple Dress Society”?


Either way, Welcome!


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM!
> Isn’t that the official garb of the “Red Hat Purple Dress Society”?
> 
> 
> Either way, Welcome!


I didn't realize red hats went with purple dresses.  Either way, Thanks!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

jenny_1 said:


> I didn't realize red hats went with purple dresses.  Either way, Thanks!


Oh yea for sure, it's a thing!
Years ago some friends of mine in my church belonged to the society.



https://redhatsociety.montonton.com/site


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Oh yea for sure, it's a thing!
> Years ago some friends of mine in my church belonged to the society.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to imply the society didn't exist. I would just never wear the two together. But I've never been known as a fashionista.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

jenny_1 said:


> I didn't mean to imply the society didn't exist. I would just never wear the two together. But I've never been known as a fashionista.


Yes, I had to look that word up. 

I wore jeans with holes before it was cool. That's my claim to fame I guess. I started it. And black sock with shorts. That one too.

I think I'm hijacking your welcome thread 🤣


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Yes, I had to look that word up.
> 
> I wore jeans with holes before it was cool. That's my claim to fame I guess. I started it. And black sock with shorts. That one too.
> 
> I think I'm hijacking your welcome thread 🤣


Well I guess, speaking relatively, I do have some fashion sense!  And no worries....some might argue your attracting attention to this thread.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM!


----------

